# Carburetor - TSX-241 vs TSX-241A vs TSX-241B



## Peter Goswick (Mar 19, 2020)

My 1952 8n Ford Tractor has a TSX-241 carburetor and I want to replace it. I'm only seeing TSX-241A online and would like to know if that will fit my tractor. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Pete


----------

